

Streaming Bipartisan Meeting on Health Reform - Osmose
http://my.barackobama.com/page/content/bipartisanmeeting

======
Osmose
I submitted this mainly because of the quality of the streaming flash. I've
seen many people support Silverlight for its great quality. I think this video
shows that Flash can do nearly as good as Silverlight.

I've yet to see anyone do streaming with HTML5 video. Anyone know of any
examples? If its even possible right now?

